# Gandalf The Magical Puppy!



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

He's too cute and so's the name


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a cutie! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaw, he's adorable. Great pics, looks like a magical puppy to me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a little cutie!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A beautiful puppy we hope to see more pictures of him in the future ....welcome!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Gandalf you handsome guy, you! & oh so magical


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

What a cuteness


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Gandalf is a very cute little guy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I detect a small amount of mischief under the magic!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful Puppy there...Gandalf is a great name for a Golden! I will enjoy more pictures & hearing all the tails!


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 19, 2009)

sharlin said:


> I think I detect a small amount of mischief under the magic!!!!



He is a little rascal! Just today me & my GF finished eating and went to our room to check our email, only to head back to the kitchen and find the left overs on the floor and Gandalf licking his chops. Half a polish sausage and a corn dog gone in the blink of an eye. :doh:


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 19, 2009)

Gandalf's favorite tree!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

awwwhhh!! He is one cute little boy!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is just too cute!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a cute little rascal he is. Can tell from his stealing the food and posing by the tree.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a sweet little furball. My son had a hamster he named Gandalf years ago. I think it is a much better name for a dog though!


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 19, 2009)

Some new photos of our big boy! Just random photos over the last week or two. Some at the dog park.































































































































In a month or two we plan on getting him a buddy! Deciding between a female Golden, all white German Shepherd or Doberman.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep taking pics - - you can almost watch the little rascal grow!!!!


----------



## mckinnea (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my!!! What a piece of sugar! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is very cute! I was hoping he would get some off leash time soon! Good luck with the new addition.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 19, 2009)

Mr. Spock said:


> Some new photos of our big boy! Just random photos over the last week or two. Some at the dog park.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll keep updating this post with more photos.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Gandalf is so cute!! Love his name!


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

He is adorable!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

He is a little cutie


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Magical Puppy Up-Date, Please! Fank yuu.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Gandalf is a handsome little guy. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 19, 2009)

The Magical Pup is all grown up now! I will post some updated pics next week!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Gandalf is such a cutie! I'm so jealous of all the golden puppy owners! I want one!!!!! And I can't wait to see what a handsome boy Gandalf has turned out to be!! :


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

awwwww how sweet!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

What a cutie!!


----------

